# What does BBW Japanese Cherry Blossom smell like?



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 25, 2012)

I have someone who wants a few bars of soap.  They are asking for something in the category of BBW's Cherry Blossom.  I am not going to place an order so I need help picking from what I have.  I avoid BBW because it triggers migraines, so please, what does it smell like???

edit - I have read the description of it, which makes it sound like a light floral with a warm vanilla undertone.  I wonder if I can pass off my Belle Morte...


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 25, 2012)

It smells sickening sweet to me, but I'm with you...BBW makes me slightly nauseated.  I have 2 4-oz. bottles of Sakura Blossoms from Southern Soapers that I bought when they were closing.  It's a dead-on dupe, and I'd be more than happy to send you 4 ounces gratis if that's enough for what you want to do.  Just drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't smelled BBW Cherry Blossom but I have had Natures Garden's Version of it and LOVED IT!  It a soft sweet floral (I didn't find it too sweet at all) and it really sticks in soap!


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 3, 2012)

ohsoap, I've been using more and more from Nature's Garden and I'm really loving them. Haven't tried that one, tho. I'll make a note. I did have to adjust my storage shelving for fragrances, though. They use a taller bottle than any other company!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 4, 2012)

Explain phthalates please, what they are and why they are bad.


----------



## paillo (Feb 4, 2012)

phthalates are known endocrine disrupters, which means they can mess with your hormonal systems. should definitely be avoided by children, women of child-bearing age, and especially pregnant women. in animal and human studies they also are implicated in birth defects, early pregnancy loss, low sperm counts, asthma, and early-onset puberty. 

interesting that wal-mart and strivectin, among others, are coming out with phthalate- and paraben-free lines. it's likely these toxic substances will eventually face bans or restrictions in the U.S., as they already do in europe.

fragrances containing phthalates are a deal-breaker for me, too. well, except for peak's black canyon, and NG's absinthe, and in my labeling and descriptions i make it clear that these do include phthalates.


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 4, 2012)

Ditto.  If you ever find Black Canyon p-free, let me know!!

Phthalates are used in fragrances to fix the scent; they are also used as plasticizers.  If you have a vinyl shower curtain, it's phthalates that keep it flexible.  On a report on phthalates on a 60 Minutes broadcast, they stated that the new car smell that so many people love is actually the smell of the phthalates in the plastic.  There are several classes of phthalates, and there is an argument over whether the class of phthalates used in fragrances is dangerous.  Phthalates in toys for children under the age of 10 ARE BANNED in the United States because of documented cases of endocrin disruption leading to delayed sexual maturation, especially among boys.  Every bit of plastic in our lives and most if not all the upscale perfumes undoubtedly contain phthalates, and phthalates are in everyone's body.  They've been in use for over 50 years.  As I tell my customers, we're not going to eliminate phthalates from our lives anytime soon, but since p-free fragrances are available, we choose to use them.  We also use polyolefin rather than PVC in our packaging, as PVC contains phthalates but polyolefin does not.

Most of the soap and cosmetic supply companies are really good about stating in the product description whether or not the fragrance contains phthalates.  It should also be noted in the MSDS.  There are a couple of the suppliers that I deal with who do not post the MSDS on their website, but they will send them to you promptly if you ask.  Several suppliers stock only p-free fragrances.  (You should have seen me do the happy dance when I found out Bramble Berry's version of Gingerfish is p-free!!  I love love love that one!!)


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you both for the explanation!  I had no idea that is what they were.  I know that Day Star listed whether they were or were not, but a lot of places don't.  I am sure that means they have phthalates, or they would be advertising as phthalate-free.


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 5, 2012)

Sometimes it's just hard to find on the site.  It took me a long time to find the statement on SaveonScents, for example, and all of theirs are p-free.  Peak will send you a list of which do and which do not if you request it, as will Bramble Berry, even though they don't mention it on their sites.  WSP and Aroma Haven carry only p-free.  Candle Science lists it in the description.  Elements does, too.  More and more are stocking p-free.  It used to be a pain to find what I wanted.  Now it's pretty easy.  I really appreciate all the suppliers doing this.


----------

